# CEU Tracker



## mdeleon

Are we still able to specify where we want our CEU's applied - Core or specialty? I have completed more than enough CEUs but I don't have them divided appropriately into the separate "buckets". I always wait until the last minute to record them in the tracker.... and now I can't remember how to move them from one place to the other.
Thanks!


----------



## UmaDeo

*CEU tracker*

I am trying to find where to post my CEU's?


----------



## mdeleon

*CEU tracker*

If you go under Continuing Education, there is a tab for CEU Tracker. Click on that and it will guide you thru entering your CEUs.


----------



## bridgettemartin

Once you enter the CEU information in the tracker, it will list automatically under your core credential.  If it can be used towards the specialty credential, it will automatically list under that as well.  You know longer have to indicate which credential you want it to count towards.


----------



## kelleyjc03

Xxxxx


----------



## rhinderliter

I have purchased the year of webinars. I assumed that these would count towards credits but I do not see them in my que?


----------



## LisaAlonso23

rhinderliter said:


> I have purchased the year of webinars. I assumed that these would count towards credits but I do not see them in my que?



Once you complete the webinar and subsequent quiz for a webinar, you will be awarded a CEU.  Purchasing the webinars doesn't afford you CEUs until the webinars are completed.


----------



## uarnold

When did they stop sending the monthly magazines and put them online?


----------



## csperoni

uarnold said:


> When did they stop sending the monthly magazines and put them online?


Toward the start of the pandemic.  I believe there is now an option (but you have to choose it) to get them on paper again.  In "My AAPC" go to Profile/Preferences, then E-mail/Mail Preferences.  If you uncheck for Healthcare Business Monthly, you should resume getting them mailed.


----------



## mamidalasrikanth

where can i get CEU tracker in updated AAPC website.


----------



## sls314

mamidalasrikanth said:


> where can i get CEU tracker in updated AAPC website.



If you're logged into the AAPC website and look in My AAPC > My Account, there is a link labeled Tracker.



			https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/account/ceutracker.aspx


----------

